

Show HN: Finally, a table for your online meetings. - Augenblick
https://www.warbench.com

======
Yadi
This looks pretty cool!

It's one of those things where I'm like, Ah why didn't I not think of that :D!

~~~
Augenblick
haha! The question we ask ourself now is: How is it possible we worked so long
without it? :)

------
fiatjaf
That looks very usable, although I don't have a use case.

~~~
Augenblick
Imagine, you are talking with someone on Skype and want to show and discuss a
drawing, pdf, or website. You don't need to send files, just drop them on
bench and you both see them. The other user also can add files to the bench.
You both can point, draw, type. It's just like a table in a meeting room, but
online :) Communication is much faster.

\--Unless I misunderstood your comment which meant 'I probably will not have a
use for it' :)

